# Red belly sexes



## PhsycoMexi (Jul 22, 2005)

So I'm curious if there is any possible way to determine the sex of red bellies. i have 5 redbellies, 3 that are Juvenile and 2 adults. I was just wondering? The 2 adults are alone in a 75 gl and the other 3 are in a 55gl and the 2 adult always seem to be together in this one corner of the tank. Even when i come up to the tank they leave but then go right back. Maybe thats just were they like to hide and chill? I'm not really sure. Any advice out there?


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

they cant be sexed at all but when they are breeding they will turn black.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

There is no way to tell the sex unless they lay eggs and you see which one lays them and which one fertilizes them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

therizman1 said:


> There is no way to tell the sex unless they lay eggs and you see which one lays them and which one fertilizes them.


Yup








Reds are not sexually dimorphic, which means males and females look the same on the outside.

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum_*


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

What about Rhoms?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

kamekazi said:


> What about Rhoms?


The same goes for Rhoms. However I have not seen any cases of Rhoms breeding in captivity.


----------



## PhsycoMexi (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks guys i appreciate the info..


----------

